# Pogo Alert PLUS speed camera detector



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi guys,

Got a question regarding a pogo Speed Camera detector.

The pogo device in questions is this

http://www.pogo-gps.co.uk/pogo_alert_plus.php

1) Is it good ? I've heard good things about the pogo systems but never had one myself so I need your opinion on whether it is literally the best out there.

2) Mate of mine is selling it for £150. It's still in box but used slightly. In warranty with some more time on updates. Is this work it ?

Thanks gents

N.B. I am NOT looking to speed around with this device. It is purely needed as a plan B should I step over the limit SLIGHTLY by mistake.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Not got one mate but I am sure 182 (Shaun) has one, I think





Maxtor.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep i have one and highly reccomend it. 

i've also convinced a guy who's car i clean to get one lol


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

there cool looking and work very well,oh and if anyone wants to buy one,i'll sell mines now as i need a new pressure washer and this will help fund it :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks chaps

and is it worth £150 second hand (slighly used condition) ?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

nudda said:


> Thanks chaps
> 
> and is it worth £150 second hand (slighly used condition) ?


Definitely, they are £250 new!-

They keep trying to get me to upgrade by offering me £60! for my original one and paying £190!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

NickP said:


> Definitely, they are £250 new!-
> 
> They keep trying to get me to upgrade by offering me £60! for my original one and paying £190!


same i think they send me an email everyday. its worth waaaay more than £60 sadly. :lol:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks

just worried about spending 150 notes and the price falling to something like £50 when a new version comes out!

Not sure how often the models do come out ...


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

nudda said:


> thanks
> 
> just worried about spending 150 notes and the price falling to something like £50 when a new version comes out!
> 
> Not sure how often the models do come out ...


:lol: That'll be the day after you buy it . I hate that


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nah the new one just came out few months back before that was a few years so your safe i mean it doesnt say "Apple" on it lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nudda said:


> Thanks chaps
> 
> and is it worth £150 second hand (slighly used condition) ?


Snap his hand off, as long as its the new one, if you dont want it i will have it :thumb: (for the wife)


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Shaun said:


> Snap his hand off, as long as its the new one, if you dont want it i will have it :thumb: (for the wife)


lol yes defo the alert PLUS (not alert).
Taking his arm off it is then ....


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

I've got the previous model and its great


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Are these simular to Road Angels but better?


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

mattastra said:


> Are these simular to Road Angels but better?


Yep, as far as I have heard/read


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Got my pogo alert+ today - looks great.

Only problem is that the mount suction cup isnt working properly. Anyone else having problems with theirs ? Do you think I can get it replaced by pogo under warranty ?

Thanks


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nudda said:


> Got my pogo alert+ today - looks great.
> 
> Only problem is that the mount suction cup isnt working properly. Anyone else having problems with theirs ? Do you think I can get it replaced by pogo under warranty ?
> 
> Thanks


Yep you will call them up they will send another out.

I had a laser problem with mine way out of warranty they sent a new one out straight away.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Yep you will call them up they will send another out.
> 
> I had a laser problem with mine way out of warranty they sent a new one out straight away.


oh perfect - thanks mate! Will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

called up pogo. They are saying because I am the second owner of the unit, I get ZERO warranty.

Anyone experienced this before ?

To say he wasnt helpful is an understatement!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

probably true - just get your mate to call them....or you could do it on his behalf?! 

Let me know what you think of it - i was looking at a new detector.....but you can get a Tom Tom sat-nav that has speed camera detection built in cheaper (they used the road angel database too which is good).


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Pogos are a good bit of kit but I have got a Novus which I think is brilliant... free updates for life too! My dad now has one and is also very pleased. Maybe if mine goes up the shoot as its now out of warranty may get a Pogo though :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Thansk guys

thoughts so far - really good. A proper gadget which I have been looking for.

TBH I havent done enough miles (routes) so say how good it is. I was thinking today that I hardly ever do any different routes so not really worth buying lol

Might sell it (if anyone is interested, let me know)


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

How often are the database updates?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i think its every few weeks.


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

Thankyou - just ordered one.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Garfy said:


> Thankyou - just ordered one.


Good man i love mine its great. :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Needs a lazer jammer, sorry I ment garage door remote function too.

Think I'll reinvest when I move back to Nottingham, they are red hot on speeding


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Laser Park Pro are pretty decent as a parking aid Jace


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

ive had mine for a while now. Update irregular at a few weeks roughly. Not terribly pleased with mine as it misses quite a few average speed cameras. Fair enough if it's new but oldish ones are also missed which I feel is unacceptable. Probably still best on the market though.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

where is best place to get laser parking aids  ??


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

ive had one for 12 months very very good,had the old model for 8 yrs


----------

